# billing ? for an infertility practice



## myrna brown (Jul 13, 2009)

ONE OF MY PHYSICIANS WHO HAS SEVERAL INFERTILITY CLINICS HAS BEEN BILLING  FROM HIS OFFICE LOCATIONS 76830 (TRANSVAGINAL ULTRASOUND) WITH 76831-59 (SALINE INFUSION SONOHYSTEROGRAPHY (SIS). WILL THE INSURANCE COMPANIES RECOGNIZE THAT THESE ARE 2 DIFFERENT SERVICES?
MYRNA BROWN
halbrown@cox.net


----------



## imjsanderson (Jul 17, 2009)

My understanding is that you cannot bill 76830 with 76831, are they meaning to do a sonohysterogram?  This would be 76831 and 58340.


----------

